# Sierra Century "The Challenge" route map



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

I am looking for the route directions from the Omo Ranch rest stop that covers the
challenge course. I'm not sure if it goes out to 88 or takes some of the backroads.
Your help will be appreciated.

Thank you,


Jerry


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I have the sheet from last weekend. I'll have to go dig it up. Keep reminding me....

I remember climbing like a m-f after the Slug water station. Yikes. 

The 122 mile "Challenge" route was much tougher than expected. 

RedRex.....


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

RedRex said:


> I have the sheet from last weekend. I'll have to go dig it up. Keep reminding me....
> 
> I remember climbing like a m-f after the Slug water station. Yikes.
> 
> ...



oh but what a challlenge it was. It was by far my best ride to date and those 8000+ feet of climbing are now just now going away.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

rollinrob said:


> oh but what a challlenge it was. It was by far my best ride to date and those 8000+ feet of climbing are now just now going away.


Rollinrob, 

I think I may have said 'nice bike' to you while climbing. I was in blue Rex jersey. I only remember seeing one Waterford....

RedRex


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I was on a red and blue fade Waterford. Thanks for the compliment if it was you. I only saw three other Waterfords while on that ride. It was kind of nice to be on something different in a sea of Treks!


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

The "Sea of Treks" makes me sick to my stomach, so sad.

RedRex


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey RedRex & rollinrob..............................................nice bikes and all, but the thread was about the route past the Omo Ranch rest stop. I'm still looking for what roads were taken since I only did the 103 miler and don't have a route map. I would like to go up and add that portion to a ride and see what it's like. I did the gulch again this morning starting in Plymouth. 
It makes for a nice 45 mile ride, especially after the switchback portion on Slug Gulch Rd.

Jerry

BTW.............................................nice bikes!!


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Okay okay, just flew in from Seattle, club ride this morning, had to give me a minute...

...from the route sheet....

(say you just climbed Slug)......

83.1 Omo Ranch rest stop. 
83.1 r Omo Ranch road (from out of the rest stop!!!!!)
92.6 r SR 88
95.6 r Shake Ridge rd.
101.3 r Fiddletown Road
112.1 r Jiboom st. (Fiddletown Rest stop)
112.3 L Ostrom Rd.
114.6 L CR-E16 (Shenandoah Rd.)
121.4 S becomes Main street
121.9 L Locust St.
122.0 Arrive Plymouth


That should be it........

I also have a route sheet for a 55 mile ride from Plymouth up Slug, sounds like you may have something like that though......fun 'training' rides.


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks RedRex, that's what I was looking for. I wasn't sure if it went out to 88 or took some other obscure side roads back up to Shake Ridge. I'll give it a try and then start exploring some other alternate routes once I'm a bit more familiar with the territory.

Jerry


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Pretty good climb right after the Fiddletown rest stop on Ostrom Road (?). 

Also, there is one HARD right turn when you descend on Ostrom after cresting. If I remember, while you are climbing Ostrom, you can see the road following the ridge ahead-above/left. Once you get up there you come down, and there is a HARD right with 15MPH (curved arrow) sign. I saw one rider go down, crossing the center line and sliding down in the dirt. He was ok. I myself crossed the yellow line a bit, good thing a car wasn't coming.

Look for it immediately after climbing, just past Fiddletown rest stop.

RedRex


----------

